# Hi-Tek Naturals



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

When my family was in Savannah, we stayed in a hotel that gave us a "puppy pack" for each dog. It was cute- it had a collapsable water bowl, poop bags in a cute bone container, and a bag of food. 

The food is Hi-Tek Naturals Chicken Meal and Rice Formula for Active Dogs. I feed Toby Ziwipeak and I have no plans to change, but I am curious about this food. 

Here is the ingredient list: 

Chicken meal, brown rice, white rice, chicken fat, whole milo, pork meat meal, oatmeal, flaxseed, salt, potassium chloride, natural flavors, fish oil, Vitamin E, Biotin, niacin, d-Calcium pantothenate, Vitamin A acetate, Riboflavin, B12, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrchloride, citric acid, Vitamin D3, folic acid, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, zinc oxide, copper sulfate, manganese sulfate, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, manganese oxide, selenium yeast, calcium iodate 

Have you heard of this brand? What do you guys think? I enjoy learning about new dog foods and had never heard of them. Are they new?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I've never heard of it. If you are not going to use it, maybe you can donate it to your local pound.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

That is the plan, Pam. As soon as I finish moving in I'm heading over there! I'd feel terrible letting it go to waste.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Hitek is manufactured here in Georgia. They also make the Perfectly Natural brand. The line is rated 4 out of 5 stars on dogfoodadvisor.com, except for the two grainfree formulas they make which have 5 star ratings. There is no record of any recalls on their food that I can find and the company states that there have been no recalls.

The Perfectly Natural Line was specifically created as a moderately priced alternative to supermarket brands. I used the puppy food for Taz when I first got her. It is a tiny kibble well suited for tiny little mouths. It is apparently very digestible because she had tiny little compact stools while eating it.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, donate it to the animal shelter - it's better then letting it go to waste


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

We have wild cats in area I always feed my extra or left over foods to them even though they are cats and not dogs some food better than none. I do also feed them cat food mix in. I am getting a live trap to start trapping and fix and release we have already done 1. The man across street has so many wild cats he just lets them breed breed breed. I am putting a stop to it.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I am going to take Toby's county registration form to the county shelter, and I am taking the food with me.


----------



## Mydaddysjag (Feb 8, 2012)

My sister has fed their grain free line for close to a year, and loves it. She previously rotated acana and orijen grain free formulas.

Im considering switching my dogs to it as well, its very affordable, their grain free formulas look good, I can get it local (same place I buy fromm) and my sisters dogs are doing better on it than even orijen


----------

